# Hormel vs Smithfield ribs



## motolife313 (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone notice a difference? Seems like the smithfileds are a little bigger maybe but more expensive.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 27, 2018)

My preferred grocer carries Hormel. I buy untrimmed spare ribs that are usually 6 to 7 lbs each.  High price is $2.28/lb.  Generally available from $1.28 to $1.88/lb.  I'm happy with them.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 27, 2018)

I try not to buy anything from Smithfield


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 27, 2018)

Why is that rexster ?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 28, 2018)

Sam's Club carries Smithfield.
Fresh, never frozen, 3 racks to a package.
$2.98 lb here.
We had us a rack last night. Just felt like gnawin. GOOD!
Damn Aunt Lucy GOOD! :D

(My review is on the second page today...)


----------



## QueBeard (Jan 29, 2018)

I really like Aldi spare ribs. 1.98 a pound or less, massive untrimmed racks.


----------

